# Sad News



## twendkata71 (Aug 14, 2009)

*It is sad news that the Karate world lost Master George Anderson on Aug.6th. due to complications from Cancer Surgery. He had great influence on the martial arts world promoting the martial arts all over the world. He will be greatly missed. *


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 15, 2009)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 30, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 30, 2009)

.


----------



## suicide (Oct 5, 2009)

r.i.p. :yoda:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 5, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Omar B (Oct 5, 2009)

dude.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 9, 2009)

. . .


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 18, 2009)

Two of the kata studied in my original style were his creation.

Rest in peace, Hanshi.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 19, 2009)

very sad


----------



## seasoned (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Miles (Oct 19, 2009)

r.i.p.


----------

